# Manual pages in section 3 incomplete



## mack3457 (Mar 1, 2022)

I'm missing some manual pages in the section 3, e.g. stat (3) or similar - which package is missing on my installation?


----------



## covacat (Mar 1, 2022)

stat is syscall (2)


----------



## mack3457 (Mar 1, 2022)

Ok, I see.

I wondered, as the FreeBSD manuals on the web list stat (3) as well, which seems to be something obscure, now when I look more closely.


----------

